

Simple Goods: selling embedded in any website - idupree
https://www.simplegoods.co/

======
idupree
Do users trust credit-card forms like these that don't have obvious payment-
processor branding? I seem to remember HN discussion of something like this,
but didn't find any by searching.

------
grrowl
You've included bootstrap-responsive, which is making the site look silly on
anything less than maximised (1280x display), fyi.

------
cdvonstinkpot
Seems similar to Ribbon.co- in pricing, too.

